# Verpackung für RAM Riegel



## Schwabe1983 (26. Januar 2008)

*Verpackung für RAM Riegel*

Hi,

Ich such dringend einen Online-Shop der spezielle Verpackungen zum Versenden von Arbeitsspeicher-Riegel und CPUs anbietet.

Wäre echt toll wenn mir einer ein paar ( oder auch nur einen!) nennen könnte.
Die, die Ich selbst bei Google fand, sind alles nur für Gewerbekunden....


LG


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verpackung für RAM Riegel*



			
				Schwabe1983 am 26.01.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich such dringend einen Online-Shop der spezielle Verpackungen zum Versenden von Arbeitsspeicher-Riegel und CPUs anbietet.
> 
> ...


hmm, du kannst natürlich mal trotzdem fragen, ob die dir auch als privatmann was liefern. oder du fragst mal bei shops, die auch komplett-PCs anbieten, ob sie dir ihre nicht benötigten packungen zusenden.

wenn du nur 3-4 stück brauchst, dann frag einfach mal bei einem laden bei dir vor ort.


----------



## SuicideVampire (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verpackung für RAM Riegel*



			
				Schwabe1983 am 26.01.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich such dringend einen Online-Shop der spezielle Verpackungen zum Versenden von Arbeitsspeicher-Riegel und CPUs anbietet.
> 
> ...



Zumindest nach CPU-Boxen solltest Du mal bei Ebay gucken. Ansonsten hilft nur antistatische Plastikfolie und Eigenbau.


----------



## keithcaputo (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verpackung für RAM Riegel*



			
				Schwabe1983 am 26.01.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich such dringend einen Online-Shop der spezielle Verpackungen zum Versenden von Arbeitsspeicher-Riegel und CPUs anbietet.
> 
> ...


...und an was genau denkt Du da bitte, wenn Du "spezielle Verpackung" sagst???
Möchtest Du, daß die in rosa Plüsch bei Dir ankommen, oder dekorativ auf einer Schwarzwälder Kirsch angerichet???
  

Wenn Du Arbeitsspeicher bei einem online-Versand kaufst, dann ist das Neuware, und die kommt immer in der Original-Verpackung, ist also von Natur aus schonmal antistatisch und einigermaßen stabil.
Die Versand-Verpackung kommt da dann ja nochmal drumrum, bietet also einen zusätzlichen Schutz.
Und wenn der Karton irgendeine Spur von zu starker mechanischer Beanspruchung zeigt, wie geknickte oder eingedrückte Kanten, oder Risse/Schlitze im Karton, dann nimmst Du die Ware halt nicht an.

...darauf wolltest Du doch hinaus, oder? 

EDIT: achso, jetzt kapier ich...DU SELBST willst versenden!!!   ...ich doof!!!

Naja umgekehrt gilt letztendlich das gleiche


----------



## Schwabe1983 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verpackung für RAM Riegel*

Alles klar,
VIELEN Dank für die raschen Antworten.


Schwabe


----------



## Schwabe1983 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verpackung für RAM Riegel*



			
				keithcaputo am 26.01.2008 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwabe1983 am 26.01.2008 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich möchte nicht dass die Riegel bei mir ankommen, sondern Ich will  meine alten Riegel plus CPU versenden und dazu brauch ich diese "spezielle" Verpackung  
 

Würde sie aber auch in Rosa nehmen


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verpackung für RAM Riegel*



			
				SuicideVampire am 26.01.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest nach CPU-Boxen solltest Du mal bei Ebay gucken. Ansonsten hilft nur antistatische Plastikfolie und Eigenbau.


anrtistaische folie muss noch nicht mal sein: meine ram-lieferungen der letzten 4-5 jahre hatten nie antistatisches material dabei. selbst die OVP des herstellers nicht.

aber klar: man kann auch einfach den riegel mit pappe um"bauen" und dann nochmal ne schicht luftpolster drumrum oder so, oder auch einfach 3-4 lagen küchenpapier um den riegel und dadrum dann luftpolster, das ganze dann wiederum in einen luftpolsterumschlag. besser wäre eine "speziell" packung auch nicht.


----------



## keithcaputo (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verpackung für RAM Riegel*



			
				Schwabe1983 am 26.01.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte nicht dass die Riegel bei mir ankommen, sondern Ich will  meine alten Riegel plus CPU versenden und dazu brauch ich diese "spezielle" Verpackung


Ist mir inzwischen aufgefallen, hab ich in meinem post oben nicht mehr rechtzeitig korrigieren können.

Also wenns um so kleine Mengen geht:
Alles einzeln in Alufolie einwickeln und in einem stabilen Karton verschicken.

Die Alufolie ist für die Antistatik-Geschichte...klingt zugegebenermaßen sehr provisorisch/amateurhaft, wird aber durchaus auch beim shop um die Ecke so gemacht, funktioniert und ist legitim.
Dann noch irgendwas mit in den Karton packen, damit die Einzelteile nicht hin und her klappern (vor allem wg der CPU, falls das eine mit Pins ist)



			
				Herbboy am 26.01.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> meine ram-lieferungen der letzten 4-5 jahre hatten nie antistatisches material dabei. selbst die OVP des herstellers nicht.


Echt nicht? Also die Riegel, die ich gekauft hab, waren alle in so ner durchsichtigen Plasik-Form drin. 
Da stehts zwar nicht extra so wichtig drauf, wie bei den Folien, die Eigenschaften sind aber die gleichen.
...eine dieser antistatischen Tüten, die ich hier liegen hab, hat sogar so eine Gitterstruktur aufgedruckt...meines Erachtens nach ist das nur ein wichtig aussehender show-effekt, genau wie das Symbol mit dem Blitz!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verpackung für RAM Riegel*

also, wegen EINER CPU und 1-4 RAM-riegeln extra irgendwo bestellen wäre natürlich unsinn 

falls du keinen händler bei dir findest, der ne pckung übrig hat: für CPUs kannst du auch leicht so was basteln, was AMD auch für die tray-CPUs vorsieht. seitlicher querschnitt sieht das so aus:

http://s5.directupload.net/images/080126/6b3iyzps.jpg

die pins kannst du vorsichtig in das untere styropor drücken. die pappe dann mit tesa halt mir soviel druck zumachen, dass die CPU richtig eingeklemmt wird. das schadet der CPU nix, ein CPU-kühler drückt ja auch extrem feste drauf 



@keithcaputo: wegen der folien: antistatisch sind die AFAIK nur eben WEGEN dieser drahtstruktur... das andere ist dich nur normales plastik. das wirkt nach außen natürlich auch isolierend, aber "antistatisch..."? bist du sicher? wie auch immer: man kann ebensogut den verpackten riegel halt nochmal in eine fischhalte-tüte oder so packen  

das mach ich allein schon deswegen, FALLS der brief naß werden sollte.


----------



## noxious (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verpackung für RAM Riegel*



			
				Herbboy am 26.01.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> http://s5.directupload.net/images/080126/6b3iyzps.jpg


Das sieht etwa so aus:
http://www.thgtr.com/cpu/20070801/images/verpackung_tray.jpg

Ich hab hier noch eine rumliegen, die hat nur keine Ränder rechts und links. Ist also bischen kleiner.

Wenn du willst kann ich auch mal kurz ein Bild von machen.
Das sieht so aus wie Herbboys Querschnitt.

Ich würde eher Schaumstoff als Styropor als Polster nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verpackung für RAM Riegel*



			
				noxious am 26.01.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 26.01.2008 19:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn man hat: klar. aber man hat eher styropor als schaumstoff im haus  an sich würde es auch ein küchenpapier tun, das man mehrfach umklappt-


----------



## olstyle (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verpackung für RAM Riegel*



			
				Herbboy am 26.01.2008 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man hat: klar. aber man hat eher styropor als schaumstoff im haus  an sich würde es auch ein küchenpapier tun, das man mehrfach umklappt-


Mit Styropor sollte man aber vorsichtig sein. Das normale Verpackungsstyropor von z.B. Monitoren ist imo viel zu hart für die empfindlichen Pins(ich habs selbst mal versucht aber aus Angst was kaputt zu machen schnell aufgegeben).
Da sollte man eher zur Küchenrolle greifen(ich selbst hatte Schaumstoff da  ).

Der Ram ist wie schon gesagt unproblematisch.
Die Herstelelrverpackung ist in der Regel auch nur eine normale Blister-Verpackung ohne jede Anti-Statik Vorrichtung. Es ist nur wichtig zu verhindern dass die Riegel geknickt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verpackung für RAM Riegel*



			
				olstyle am 26.01.2008 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 26.01.2008 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 klar, aber das merkt man ja dann, wenn es zu hart sein sollte


----------



## keithcaputo (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verpackung für RAM Riegel*



			
				Herbboy am 26.01.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ..._fisch_halte-tüte...


Hab ich auch mal probiert, aber es stank einfach zu sehr!   

...und das mit der "Draht-Struktur" ist Quatsch. So nach dem Motto "faradayscher Käfig"...hat man ja in der Schule damals was von gehört, das sowas elektrische Felder abschirmt, gell? 

...nur so als Beispiel: dieser Noppenschaumstoff, der oft in den Mainboard-Schachteln drin ist, ist auch antistatisch...und da ist auch kein Draht eingeschäumt, das ist nur PU-Schaum...das Zeug hat einfach diese Eigenschaft.

Oder es gibt ja auch antistatische Reiniger, damit sich an dem behandelten Teil nicht wieder so schnell Staub setzt.
Und da kommt kein Metall-Gitter aus der Dose gesprüht. 

Die moderne Werkstoff-Chemie kann halt den guten, alten Drahtkäfig gut ersetzen. Zumindest wenns um statische Aufladung geht, und nicht um den berühmten Mann in der Metallkugel, der den Blitzschlag überlebt. 

...und nebenbei finde ich es ehrlich gesagt auch etwas naiv, zu glauben, daß die Hersteller von RAM Riegeln den Kram NICHT antistatisch verpackt ausliefern würden.

In jeder Anleitung sämtlicher PC-Komponenten steht drauf, daß unbedingt alles antistatisch sein muß, und daß man son Armband tragen soll damit man ja geerdet ist, weil alles sonst sofort übern Jordan geht oder gar explodiert, (ich übertreibe   )
aber RAM wird vom Hersteller ab Werk nicht ESD-geschützt ausgeliefert...is klar.

Abschließend noch was zum Schmunzeln bezüglich des Themas "wie verpacke ich meine empfindlichen Elektronik-Komponenten:
Klick mich
...wobei so manches auch zum weinen ist.
Mein persönlicher Favorit ist der Karton voll mit hunderten einzelner RAM-Riegel!

Auf der Seite gibts aber auch noch Hitze-Schäden bei CPUs und mehr, sehr geil, klickt euch mal durch! Viel Spaß!


----------

